# Bloat?



## moto_master (Jun 23, 2006)

I have an Oscar pair that are 8 or 9 years old. The male is 12 to 14 inches long. They both look healthy, and are active and happy. But a few weeks ago I noticed that the males belly seams abnormally large and round. I bought some frozen peas to feed him, but he just chews them up and spits them out, and doesn't hardly seem interested in them. He is still a pig for any other food. They spawned a couple weeks after I first noticed, so It doesn't seem to be affecting him any. Should I be alarmed? What is this? What should I do?


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

not sure but you could add some epsom salt at a rate of 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons to act as a mild laxative and see if that helps


----------



## oscars4me (Feb 22, 2009)

The epsom salt may help but it could be a tumor.


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

yeah, never had or heard of an oscar gettin bloat. but epsom salt wouldnt hurt

*** only ever cared for 1 oscar...re-homed 5 years ago to my brothers 220 after 2 years in my 75


----------



## Briguy (Aug 10, 2009)

Soak your peas in garlic extract, they like the flavour.


----------



## moto_master (Jun 23, 2006)

That's a thought, I'll give that a try.

No one's heard of an oscar getting bloat before?


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

i have not but im not an expert and thats not to say its unheard of


----------



## Renthorin (Mar 17, 2009)

I found this thread searching for the cause of my FAT oscar as well. He looks like he swallowed a tennis ball.

Question for your fat Oscar...does he/she hang out at the surface and breathe heavily? Mine looks really uncomfortable.


----------



## moto_master (Jun 23, 2006)

Renthorin said:


> Question for your fat Oscar...does he/she hang out at the surface and breathe heavily? Mine looks really uncomfortable.


No, He acts pretty normal. He swims around, "fights / kisses" with the female, digs in the gravel, and spazzes out over food. Welcome to the forum, and hope your Oscar is ok. People often sugest to feed them peas, saying it acts like a laxitive. Have you given that a try? My Oscar didn't like them...


----------



## Renthorin (Mar 17, 2009)

well I wish him luck. Sadly, mine was laying on the bottom of the tank this morning hardly breathing :-(

his albino oscar buddy was laying right next to him keeping him company but he is fine, just concerned for his buddy, if that is possible.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi, Is your Oscar okay now? I'm just wondering what size tank do you use for 2 oscar?


----------



## oscars4me (Feb 22, 2009)

LSBoost said:


> Hi, Is your Oscar okay now? I'm just wondering what size tank do you use for 2 oscar?


Bare minimum is 75g a 90g would be better.


----------



## moto_master (Jun 23, 2006)

Renthorin said:


> well I wish him luck. Sadly, mine was laying on the bottom of the tank this morning hardly breathing :-(
> 
> his albino oscar buddy was laying right next to him keeping him company but he is fine, just concerned for his buddy, if that is possible.


I hope they do get better! Keep us updated...



LSBoost said:


> Hi, Is your Oscar okay now? I'm just wondering what size tank do you use for 2 oscar?


My oscar is still doing fine. Soaking the peas in garlic did get him to eat them, but he still looks fat. When I first got my oscars I had a 75 gallon tank. I now have a 125 gallon tank that they live in. What about you? Are you getting oscars?


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey Moto I'm not sure if you saw my post I just recently bought a Oscar on Thursday I have him in a 20 gallon tank for now he's only 3 inches about. I know I will get a bigger Tank! lol. My question is I've heard O's tend to pout and sulk when they are removed from the previous tank. But mine is constantly sulking and sitting in either corner, every once in a while he's swimming all over and then sitting. Did you have this problem when you first got yours? Carmine said his new guy is doing this as well. I've gotten him to eat, my tank is fully cycled cause I had a buttikofrei in there for 6 months and he was fine. I test my water all the time no Ammonia or Nitrite, Nitrate is between 5 to 10 and I'm reliable with my water changes weekly in fact just did one today. Any info would be great and how are your guys doing now? I hope they are ok!


----------



## Carmine (Nov 30, 2009)

Mine isnt doing this anymore! He did this the first 2 days! Now he swims around but if you make to hard noise or a quick movement, he's sulking again.  But then again he's only 3" big


----------



## moto_master (Jun 23, 2006)

Dj823cichild said:


> Hey Moto I'm not sure if you saw my post I just recently bought a Oscar on Thursday I have him in a 20 gallon tank for now he's only 3 inches about. I know I will get a bigger Tank! lol. My question is I've heard O's tend to pout and sulk when they are removed from the previous tank. But mine is constantly sulking and sitting in either corner, every once in a while he's swimming all over and then sitting. Did you have this problem when you first got yours? Carmine said his new guy is doing this as well. I've gotten him to eat, my tank is fully cycled cause I had a buttikofrei in there for 6 months and he was fine. I test my water all the time no Ammonia or Nitrite, Nitrate is between 5 to 10 and I'm reliable with my water changes weekly in fact just did one today. Any info would be great and how are your guys doing now? I hope they are ok!


Hey, congrats on the new oscar! Yeah they do sulk when things change and they're unhappy about it. I expect that once he gets use to his new enviroment, and starts to learn that you're his feeder, he will liven up. :thumb: :fish:


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

I hope this is the case cause it's getting very frustrating. It's like he's Jekyl and Hyde lol. I'm still glad I'm able to get him to eat I'm just hoping he doesn't have any sickness from the store I bought him from. I don't see any signs of ich no white spots at all. He will sit and then swim around like everything is fine and then sit and I'm like man I wish he would be happy all the time and get through this phase. Ty for the follow up Moto I appreciate it. :wink:


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

the O i had years ago would lay on his side and look dead (sulking) if i didnt give him the treat he was hoping for :lol:


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah I hear ya Steelers fan. Are they by chance nocturnal? I know fish can see in the dark but it has seemed like the past 2 nights he seems more lively at night. He's swimming in my tank now like Michael Phelps! :lol: :lol:


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

he might just feel more comfortable at night


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Well today things are really getting better to where I hoped they would be. My O is really getting to know me better and actually coming up to the glass in hopes to be fed  . Seems like he's getting more confidence and used to his surroundings like my fellow forum friends have stated and for that I want to say thanks! Thanks again Steelers fan.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

moto_master said:


> LSBoost said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Is your Oscar okay now? I'm just wondering what size tank do you use for 2 oscar?
> ...


I have a JD and a GT in a 55g tank. I want an oscar but I don't have a big enough tank for it. I'm searching around locally for a used tank 75g or 90g and if I find one I'll definitely get an oscar.


----------



## moto_master (Jun 23, 2006)

Dj823cichild said:


> Yeah I hear ya Steelers fan. Are they by chance nocturnal? I know fish can see in the dark but it has seemed like the past 2 nights he seems more lively at night. He's swimming in my tank now like Michael Phelps! :lol: :lol:
> ...
> Well today things are really getting better to where I hoped they would be. My O is really getting to know me better and actually coming up to the glass in hopes to be fed  . Seems like he's getting more confidence and used to his surroundings like my fellow forum friends have stated and for that I want to say thanks! Thanks again Steelers fan.


Hey I'm glad he's starting to come around! Oscars really are a lot of fun. I don't believe that Oscars are nocturnal because my oscars seem to be asleep every morning when I turn the light on. They don't move very much, and I have to wait a few minutes to feed them or else the food will all go to waist. Congrats on the new Oscar! Pics are always welcome on this forum...



LSBoost said:


> I have a JD and a GT in a 55g tank. I want an oscar but I don't have a big enough tank for it. I'm searching around locally for a used tank 75g or 90g and if I find one I'll definitely get an oscar.


That's cool! My first tank was a 75g, I found it with the stand at an antique shop for $75. The tank I have now is 125g. I found it on craigslist with a stand, glass tops, and light, for $125. I recommend watching craigslist. Good deals pop up often, you just have to be patient and watch it. Good luck!


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

**** those are good deal. A dollar per a gallon and it come with everything. Sweet! is it any harder to take care of a 125 gallon than a 75 gallon? I know the water changes are basically the same it's just more water but you already have the tools out so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## moto_master (Jun 23, 2006)

LSBoost said:


> darn those are good deal. A dollar per a gallon and it come with everything. Sweet! is it any harder to take care of a 125 gallon than a 75 gallon? I know the water changes are basically the same it's just more water but you already have the tools out so it doesn't really matter.


Water changes are the only difference, really. The aquarium environment is more stable because there is more water; it takes more to change the levels of the tank. The water changes aren't that bad, except that I have to carry buckets of water to and from the tank. I had to invest in a small "hospital tank" (a good idea to have no matter what size tank you have) because it is very expensive to treat 125+ gallons of water.

In the future when my life becomes a little more stable, I plan on getting a bigger tank...


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

I just put my tank next to the window so no bucket. =D


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Great idea LSBoost water changes should be a snap for ya! And and update for ya Moto_master, my O is doing great now! I'm very happy he's always hungry and I'm not overdoing it don't worry on the feeding. I'm feeding him Oscar Grow out pellets now. I asked the guy at the LFS how much I should give him a day and he said about 4 to 5 pellets. I'm not sure if you know the brand HBH they are the medium size pellets. And I'm already looking for a bigger tank since he's in a grow out 20 gallon for now. I am however a little concerned underneath where his lower fins are to the belly it seems like his belly is getting fat I'm not overfeeding but should this be a concern? Anything else you can recommend? I'm keeping up on my water changes to I've been doing it weekly about 50% and rinsing my sponges in my AC 50. Thanks for any info.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi Dj823cichild, I recently just added a new diet for my JD and I think you can use it for your oscar too. My JD and GT loves it, ahh they love everything. It's all natural frozen green peas, I just take them out from the freezer and warm them up on my hand for about 20 seconds. 2 peas for the JD 2 for GT but sometime they steal from each other so I have to give a little more. I think its good for them because it has a lot of fiber which is great for their digestive system (cleans it) and it also have some vitamin. The only problem? well they **** out green stuff lol.

I also notice that there are fish food recipe on this forum, I might try those. Oh I rather feed them less then to over feed them. Its bad for the water and it makes them overweight. Their belly shouldn't bloat up.

Update on my oscar setup: I finally found a 85 gallon tank. The guy listed as an 85 gallon but I think it's a 90g so I'm going to look at it pretty soon and I'll measure the dam thing. Hopefully its in good shape. That's good enough for one oscar and maybe my current GT right?


----------



## moto_master (Jun 23, 2006)

Hey *Dj823cichild*, that's great that things are going well. You will be needing a bigger tank eventually. They seem to grow a lot when they're young. I don't know about him getting fat though. You can try not feeding him for a day or two and see if it's just from over feeding. It's not going to hurt him any to miss a day or two of feeding. My Oscar is still very plump in the mid section, but he's still acting normal. The Female looks like a normal, streamline fish. 5 pellets a day doesn't seem like too much though. And I'm sure HBH is good. My Oscar's main food has been pellets of various brands, and they've grown very large and look good too. It sounds like you're doing a good job, I can't think of any suggestions.
:fish: 
Hey *LSBoost*. I had my tank by the window in my last place, but this year I moved to an apartment that just has a balcony, and I don't think my lower neighbors would be happy with me pouring fish water down at them. I'm thinking about getting a siphon with a long hose on it so I can just drop it down to the ground. That's sweet that you've found an 85 gallon. They have a calculator on this site that you can enter in the measurements and it tells you the volume. I imagine that it is big enough for the two fish. Some people on this forum may have other opinions though. Congrats!


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

LSboost I'll respond to you first since you got back to me, no disrespect Moto lol. I will take all you said in consideration for real. I may give the peas a try but I'm not sure yet. I will also post a picture of my O I've named him TIGER not woods LMAO!

Moto_Master I'm already looking for a bigger tank trust me I'm going tank hunting tomorrow for sure. I want to have a bigger tank up, cycled and ready for when Tiger starts growing more. He's seemed to have taken the weight to the rest of his body that looked like it was building up in his belly and he looks great! I'm really excited and happy that things are going so well now. I've always wanted an Oscar and now he's up and going. I live in a apartment just like you Moto but I don't have people living below me just a barber shop. I am wondering though if the floor below me will support 2 60 gallon tanks. I have a 60 gallon demasoni tank as well. I know your probably going to suggest on getting rid of the dem's but I can't they are my other favorite and they are doing well. I hope your guy's tanks and O's are thriving and doing well to! Thanks for the input and advice guys I really appreciate it!


----------



## moto_master (Jun 23, 2006)

lol sure thing Dj. And congrats again on the new Oscar!
:fish:


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you Moto!


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice name for the oscar.

Update: I got a 100g tank for an oscar but you already know that dj. =D 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?p=1444344#1444344


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Great 100 gallon tank LS that stand is kick a_ _ lol. Good luck with it


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

That stand come messy and dull but I put a wood clear coat on it and it shines like new. Probably need another coat later.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

You can do it!


----------



## moto_master (Jun 23, 2006)

Well, I had to put down my Oscar. His belly suddenly got quite a bit larger, and he stopped eating. He'd spend the whole day either floating (vertically) in the corner, or laying on the bottom like he was sulking. I didn't want to watch him slowly starve to death, so I decided to euthanize him. I overdosed him with an anesthetic. Now the female seams lonely. She's not as excited about eating and she spends most of the day just laying on her rock...


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm sorry moto..  I just reread the whole thread again, I don't think it's bloat, it maybe a tumor or something. You did what you could buddy.

Maybe find another big male to go with your female oscar? I saw some on craiglist near my area a while back. You might want to search there.


----------



## moto_master (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks LSBoost. My local fish store sometimes has a big oscar or two in back. The owner said she can't get rid of the big ones, so I might go by there and see what she has. Maybe she'll give it to me so she doean't have to keep feeding it...

How's your new Oscar doing?


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

It's great. It has been a little over one month and it grew to 4 inch - 4.5 inch now (was 2.5 inch). Remember the LFS worker damage it when scooping it out? There were some large (2 mm holes in the gills) it still have the hole but it's much smaller now (less than 1mm). All other minor scratches healed within 2 weeks.


----------



## moto_master (Jun 23, 2006)

That's good! I don't see the two Tinfoil Barbs in your signiture, did something happen to them? Have any recent pictures you can post?


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

I took those tinfoil to the shop for credit and got some SD instead. They weren't happy with the oscar; for some reason my oscar picked on them a lot. Since they have a bigger bio load than SD I can't have as many so I decided to go with the SD. No regret so far, SD are great schooling fish. I'll try to get some pictures later. My oscar grew but it's not that colorful yet. Hopefully it will be more colorful when it's older.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow Boost your Oscar has to be Tiger's Twin lol! He's beautiful I took some new pics and keep up the great work. What is his name?


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Her name is mini. Where's your oscar's pics at? :lol:


----------



## moto_master (Jun 23, 2006)

Mini is a really awesome looking Oscar! Congrats! How do you know it's a girl?


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

moto_master said:


> Mini is a really awesome looking Oscar! Congrats! How do you know it's a girl?


I don't :lol:, it's just a guess. Probably doesn't matter since I'm not going to breed it. The name came from this thread that I started.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=208609


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Well kind of close lol


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

I guess it is kind of similar, the head is greenish. I bet it will look much different when it grow up though. Yours seem to get wider than mine, mine grow long quick but it's not gaining much bulkiness.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

My O was doing the same and then he just started bulking up recently so hang in there boost you will be fine bro. Yeah the greenish color is off and on. He will turn back to black and orange and then green sometimes it's kind of weird. I'm just really happy he's doubled in size since I got him.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Yea the green on my oscar is off and on too, sometime it will be completely black.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

I hear ya Boost. I just came in the room and Tiger is only black and orange now the green to him is gone.


----------



## moto_master (Jun 23, 2006)

I don't remember my Oscars ever being green...


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm starting to think it's got to be part of their mood swings and personality moto.


----------

